# ممكن طلب ؟



## نور غزة (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته..
انا عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى الممتع وكذلك طالبة جديدة في كلية الهندسة 
لقد جذبتني مواضيع تعريب التعليم الهندسي وبشكل خاص لأنني أحب اللغة العربية ان الصدفة التي دفعتني للتعرف على هذا المنتدى وقراءة مواضيع تعريب التعليم الهندسي جعلتني أقرر اختيار تعريب التعليم الهندسي موضوعا للبحث الذي طلب منا في الجامعة.
يتم اعطاؤنا كطلبة جدد في كلية الهندسة مقرر يسمى ـ المقدمة في الهندسة ـ حيث يتم تعريف الطالب على أقسام كلية الهندسة للمساعدة في اختيار التخصص ويطلت منا اختيار موضوع ما والبحث عنه(لا أعلم ان كانت هذه المادة مقررة أيضا في باقي الدول العربية) وقد اخترت كما أسلفت تعريب التعليم الهندسي ولكني قمت بارفاق مقابلة مع احدى المهندسات التي كانت من المعارضين لتعريب الهندسة
فقررت أن أرفق مع تلك المقابلة مقابلة اخرى مع أحد المهندسين المؤيدين وهذا وبعد اذنكم سيتم من خلالكم فارجو منكم الاجابة عن الأسئلة التي عرضتها على المهندسة بعد أن يتم التعريف عن اسمه وتخصصه الهندسي وعن الجامعة التي تخرج منها ... والأسئلة كالتالي :


----------



## نور غزة (11 فبراير 2009)

س ـ هل ترى أنه من الأفضل تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللعة العربية ؟
س ـ هل تعتقد أن تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية امر ممكن في الوقت الحاضر ؟
س ـ هل ترى أن فهم الطالب للمادة العلمية الهندسية باللغة العربية أسرع وأعمق من تدريسها باللغة الانجليزية ؟
س ـ يرى البعض أن تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية قد يضعف من مستوى خريج كليات الهندسة. فما تعليقك على ذلك ؟
س ـ كيف يمكن أن يكون تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية عزل للمهندس عن الإطلاع على التطور العلمي في المجالات الهندسية ؟
س ـ لو تم تنفيذ قرار تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية، هل تعتقد أن الكتب والمراجع العربية للمقررات الدراسية للعلوم الهندسية كافية ؟
س ـ برأيك كيف سيكون تأثير تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية على الطالب والهيئة الدراسية ؟
س ـ لو تم تطبيق تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية فهل ستكون من المؤيدين أم المعارضين ؟ ولماذا ؟
س ـ برأيك هل هذا الموضوع مهم فعلا بالنسبة للطالب العربي ؟ أم أن تأثيره سيكون نفس تأثير تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة الانجليزية ؟


----------



## ابن سينا (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخت الزميلة المهندسة نور غزة أهلاً وسهلاً بك في منتدى تعريب الهندسة...وهو منتداك وبيتك....الحقيقة لقد أعجبتني فكرتك في طرح رأي المعارضين في تدريس الهندسة باللغة العربية وراي المؤيدين لها...كنت أود أن تنقلي لنا مقابلتك مع المهندسة المعارضة كي نرى وجهة نظرها والأسباب التي انتهجتها في المعارضة....بالنسبة إلى الأسئلة التي ذكرتيها منها ما هو مكرر لأن مضمون السؤال يدلل على نفس الجواب,وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا في الإجابة على أسئلتك وتلبية رغبتك.


----------



## نور غزة (11 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك أخي على ردك ومساعدنك ..
بالنسبة لما طلبته فها هي الاجابات التي قامت بها المهندسة:

س ـ هل ترين أنه من الأفضل تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية ؟
ج ـ لا.

س ـ هل تعتقدين أن تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية أمر ممكن في الوقت الحاضر ؟
ج ـ لا اعتقد ذلك .

س ـ هل ترين أن فهم الطالب للمادة العلمية الهندسية باللغة العربية أسرع وأعمق من تدريسها باللغة الانجليزية ؟
ج ـ ربما عند بعض الطلاب سيجد الدراسة باللغة العربية أسهل مما يساعد في فهم أعمق عنده وهذا ليس بالضرورة عند جميع الطلاب.

س ـ يرى البعض أن تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية قد يضعف من مستوى خريج كليات الهندسة. فما تعليقك على ذلك ؟
ج ـ صحيح في الغالب سيضعف مستوى الخريج لأن العلوم الهندسية في جميع أنحاء العالم تكون باللغة الانجليزية وعلى مواقع الانترنت والرسائل العلمية والبحوث وهكذا سيواجه الخريج صعوبة في مواجهة سوق العمل .

س ـ كيف يمكن أن يكون تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية عزل للمهندس عن الإطلاع على التطور العلمي في المجالات الهندسية ؟
ج ـ جميع البحوث والرسائل العلمية في أغلب أنحاء العالم يتم نشرها باللغة الانجليزية مما يصعب على الطالب فهم محتواها إذا لم يكن متمكنا في اللفة الانجليزية .

س ـ لو تم تنفيذ قرار تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية، هل تعتقدين أن الكتب والمراجع العربية للمقررات الدراسية للعلوم الهندسية كافية ؟
ج ـ ليست كافية على الإطلاق .

س ـ برأيك كيف سيكون تأثير تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية على الطالب والهيئة الدراسية ؟
ج ـ تأثير سلبي .

س ـ لو تم تطبيق تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية فهل ستكونين من المؤيدين أم المعارضين ؟ ولماذا ؟
ج ـ من المعارضين لأنه سيؤدي إلى ضعف مستوى الخريج .

س ـ برأيك هل هذا الموضوع مهم فعلا بالنسبة للطالب العربي ؟ أم أن تأثيره سيكون نفس تأثير تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة الانجليزية ؟
ج ـ مهم عند البعض حيث يظنون أن دراستهم ستكون أسهل باللغة العربية، التدريس باللغة العربية سيكون تأثيره سلبي على الطالب عندما يتوجه لسوق العمل .

وأشكرك مرة آخرى...


----------



## ابن سينا (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخت المهندسة نور غزة قبل إجابتي على اسئلتك أود ان أنوه على أمر وهو أنني درست الهندسة بلغة غير لغتي العربية وغير الإنكليزية وهي اللغة الرومانية.... وكم عانيت في السنة الاولى الجامعية_بعد سنة تحضير اللغة الرومانية أي دراستها_ حيث كنت مثل الأطرش بالزفة ونسبة الفهم ضيئلة جدًا مقارنة مع زملائي أصحاب اللغة الرومانية .
وقد حصل أن عثرت على كتاب في الكيمياء العضوية باللغة العربية من جامعة حلب _في السنة الثانية على ما أذكر_ ودرسته وكم افتخرت عندما فهمت المادة جيدًا حتى أنني أصبحت أدرسها لغيري في السنة الأولى حيث كانت مقررة وطلاب الثانوية في الجالية العربية في رومانيا.
والان لنحاول الإجابة:
الجواب الأول:نعم أرى أنه من الأفضل دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية.
الجواب الثاني:طبعًا هو أمر ممكن وليس عسيرًا على من جد واجتهد وثابر.
الجواب الثالث:أكاد أؤمن أن الفهم أسرع وأوسع وأعمق في تدريسها باللغة العربية منه في تدريسها بأي لغة غير لغة الأم.
الجواب الرابع:أيضعف من مستوى الخريجيين؟؟وكيف هذا ؟؟لا..بل إنه يقوي من فهمه ويرفع من مستواه كخريج.
الجواب الخامس:نعم قد يحصل بعد العزل ,ولكن هذا لا ينشأ عن التدريس باللغة العربية بل من شح وقلة المراجع والمصادر العربية, وهذا يقع على عاتق المهندسين المخضرمين والدولة في تنبي ترجمة المراجع على الأقل إن لم يُحفزوا على كتابتها.
الجواب السادس: نفس جواب السؤال الخامس.
الجواب السابع:نفس جواب السؤال الخامس.
الجواب الثامن:إيجابي ويدعو للتفاؤل وشحذ الهمم.
الجواب التاسع:أؤيد وبشدة وذلك للأسباب التي ذكرتها آنفًا في معرض إجابتي على الأسئلة.
الجواب العاشر:نعم ,هو هام ومدعاة للبحث والدراسة وتشجيع على الإنتماء إلى الأمة ولغة الأم.
وشكرًا لكِ.


----------

